# ENTP Female + INFP Male?



## infpmale27 (9 mo ago)

I read online there is so much story between this pair ENTP Female and INFP Male that is fail. I just want to know especially from ENTP Female, experience dating an INFP Male. Is it Best or Worst Match? Recently, i met an ENTP Female (Im INFP Male). At the beginning, there is so much spark and we had a lot in common. But sometimes there is so much different between us, maybe due to our different Dominant Function (Ti and Fi) when we argue. In the end she decide to just being a friend with me instead moving to relationship, because she think we are so different


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

My only weigh in: my INFP daughter so your type, said ENTP is her favorite type and the type she crushes on the most.


----------



## Team MMA (9 mo ago)

My sister is ENTP by her report. I'm INFP. If we talk together she is fun, but we don't talk so much.

I think she is a "Small Step" person. I'm a "Long Step" person. Does different attract?


----------



## Krakenless (11 mo ago)

I am an ENTP female and can honestly say I have never dated an INFP. Now I am curious about that spark you mentioned. 

My female best friend is INFP and we get along brilliantly, always have something to talk about, do together, fun times.


----------



## IntrovertHero (Jan 13, 2017)

I hope i find one, she would help me have my stuff together and deal better with reality. Dont know how that would work long time thought


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

It can work. Depends mostly on the individuals.

If there is mutual respect and open-mindedness/patience, communication, it can work very well. Otherwise it will be very difficult.

"Worst pairing" - lol, never felt that way.





She's funny.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

SgtPepper said:


> It can work. Depends mostly on the individuals.
> 
> If there is mutual respect and open-mindedness/patience, communication, it can work very well. Otherwise it will be very difficult.
> 
> ...


I was legit going to post the first video when I saw the thread name and you beat me to it 🤣.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Infps make me weird, and bring out this strange very feelsy side I didn't know existed. I think it can be really great. 

For entp girls I'd just say respect infps boundaries, time, give them time to process and like don't run away when you become weird and feelsy and gross because infps legit bring that out of entps and it's an odd experience, but a good one  infps are fun to talk to and the differences can be good instead of not. And I think there's a lot of mutual learning and growing which is always great, a ton of inexhaustible topics to discuss, and a lot to connect over. 10/10


----------



## Team MMA (9 mo ago)

I'm against the idea of marriage. We should _nuke the wales_. Cramp them and nuke them. Humanity should just do nothing, not date and die!!! 😡


----------



## Team MMA (9 mo ago)

😁❤🔥😎✌


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Team MMA said:


> I'm against the idea of marriage. We should _nuke the wales_. Cramp them and nuke them. Humanity should just do nothing, not date and die!!! 😡



You okay?


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

I like em as friends but I need that Fi in relationships bruh.


----------



## Krakenless (11 mo ago)

daleks_exterminate said:


> And I think there's a lot of mutual learning and growing which is always great, a ton of inexhaustible topics to discuss, and a lot to connect over. 10/10


Now I really want to meet a male INFP 😅🙈
Like a live experiment.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Krakenless said:


> Now I really want to meet a male INFP 😅🙈
> Like a live experiment.


This is how they typically view us^^

jkz


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

intranst said:


> I like em as friends but I need that Fi in relationships bruh.



Entps kinda become the weird feelsy ones with Infps. It's weird xD


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Entps kinda become the weird feelsy ones with Infps. It's weird xD


If that translates to sex we might have a.. ball game


----------



## Team MMA (9 mo ago)

Fyp tran6666 على TikTok


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

0.M.I.A.0 said:


> My only weigh in: my INFP daughter so your type, said ENTP is her favorite type and the type she crushes on the most.


Awww oh no.... poor girl might have terrible taste....

No one should date us. We are the worst.🤣😅


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

infpmale27 said:


> I read online there is so much story between this pair ENTP Female and INFP Male that is fail. I just want to know especially from ENTP Female, experience dating an INFP Male. Is it Best or Worst Match? Recently, i met an ENTP Female (Im INFP Male). At the beginning, there is so much spark and we had a lot in common. But sometimes there is so much different between us, maybe due to our different Dominant Function (Ti and Fi) when we argue. In the end she decide to just being a friend with me instead moving to relationship, because she think we are so different


My two cents is don't care so much about another person's MBTI. If you are using this to determine if you're a good match with another human I would say you've already failed at the interaction and this other person is not a good candidate for you. The MBTI is just about preferences and love is rather chaotic when it comes to who you end up with. The MBTI would be and should be low on priorities for a couple pairing up. I don't go into meeting someone and think you're one of those evil sensors, aren't you? Jk. But no, I've seen this pair work out just fine. Major reasons for couples breaking up are the inabilities to compromise, lack of chemistry, and they don't pay attention to the relationship. Every type can have people who don't have the maturity to communicate fully to another person their wants and wishes.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

@daleks_exterminate Does your Ne hurt from running around my mind all day??


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

intranst said:


> @daleks_exterminate Does your Ne hurt from running around my mind all day??


Not at all, I can keep up. 🤣

But @SgtPepper did kinda already make me fall in love with him and I'm not actually trying to collect em all.... Lol


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Not at all, I can keep up. 🤣
> 
> But @SgtPepper did kinda already make me fall in love with him and I'm not actually trying to collect em all.... Lol


Haha my apologies. What a stud


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

daleks_exterminate said:


> in love with him and I'm not actually trying to collect em all


Happy to have been your lucky catch. 😘


----------



## MiaWolff (2 mo ago)

intranst said:


> @daleks_exterminate Does your Ne hurt from running around my mind all day??


You cocky INFP 😆


----------

